# Frogs, Photography, Travel



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those who are interested not only in Dendrobatids but also Neotropical reptiles and culture, I want to be sure you are all aware of the website/blog of Tim Paine, Amphibios.

Tim is a wonderful wildlife photographer and has plenty of stories to share from his time in the field tromping throughout Central and South America. He is also one of those guys who has been connected with the hobby for quite a while, yet you will rarely see him participate through forums, listserves, etc...so it's great to see this online resource he is sharing. A nice break for those wanting to get their heads outside of the "glass box" for a while. 

His latest blog post, Conservation Through Travel, is definitely worth a read.


----------

